# Winter Sun



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Most of the conversations surround spending the winter in Spain for those that seek Winter sun. I know Morocco comes up, but how does Sicily compare. The temperatures must be similar, but is it less busy?

On a second point, does anyone know of the ferry needed to get across to the island?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily and winter sun*

 
Buona sera, this question has been asked a few times before. The answer in a nutshell is that Spain is on the whole drier and a little wamer. Having said that, winter in Sicily is very short and sharp, and on many days you will get temperatures rising above 20 C. on the S.W. coast of the island.
What you have to remember is that Italy/Sicily are quite a long way East, and are sometimes exposed to cold blasts off the Balkans, giving unexpected cold spells. At the same time many places on the S.W. coast are further south than the city of Tunisia, and are sometimes as warm.
Sicily will be certainly far less crowded than the 'costas' of Spain, probably slightly more expensive, but far more interesting.
The ferries that connect Italy to the mainland i.e. Villa San Giovanni - Messina, run every 20/30 mins or so, for a 25/30 min. crossing.
If you want to avoid the 500 Km drive from Naples - Salerno - Villa San Giovanni, there are ferries every afternoon from Naples, 1 to Palermo, and 1 to Catania. There are also ferry services from Livorno and Civitavecchia. I don't have all my files to hand just now, but a search on this site should give you some more info.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*winter sun*

we are of to sicily on the 3 jan for two months any body else going. LEN


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily and winter sun*

 Buon giorno Len, e buon viaggio.
Hope you enjoy Sicily, at the moment it's warming up a bit anyway, with the southerly 'scirocco' wind coming off North Africa.
Buon Natale,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: winter sun*



fatwallet said:


> we are of to sicily on the 3 jan for two months any body else going. LEN


No, but I wish I was! Safe travelling.

Russell


----------

